# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  File NCSTUDIO.DAT

## minhhung999

Đây là file NCSTUDIO.DAT để chạy mô phỏng
các bác download về chép đè lên file cài đặt là đc
http://www.mediafire.com/download/jh...9/NCSTUDIO.rar

----------


## CKD

Vào đây có đủ hết nè bác

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/75...g-dan-download

----------

